# Dragon vs Keldeo



## Eifie (Mar 5, 2015)

[size=+2]*Dragon vs Keldeo*[/size]



Dragon said:


> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> ...


*Dragon's active squad*

 *Frozen* the female Weavile <Pressure> @ Dread Plate
 *Ashglade* the male Togekiss <Serene Grace>
 *ed'Rashtekaresket* the male Sharpedo <Rough Skin>
 *Taggerung* the male Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Sansa* the female Vulpix <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Vuvuzuru* the female Scraggy <Shed Skin>
 *Dees* the female Taillow <Guts> @ Toxic Orb
 *Fletchling* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Flying Gem
 *Macaroon* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Beatrice* the female Torchic <Blaze> @ Eviolite


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist>
 *Robin* the female Axew <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rhyme* the female Emolga <Static> @ Life Orb
 *Micah* the male Scatterbug <Shield Dust>

*Command Order*

Keldeo unleashes the fury of Micah
Dragon sends out Rayquaza and orders commands
Keldeo posts intricate commands from Micah's expansive movepool
Extreme destruction (of Rayquaza) ensues


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 5, 2015)

Let's go, Micah Robin!


----------



## Dragon (Mar 5, 2015)

(Thanks for picking this up so quickly, Eifie!)

Wellll I'd love to send out Rayquaza, but letting it out of the basement might result in another Bad Situation, you know? It's not a problem, though! Macaroon can do just as much damage as Rayquaza, no sweat.

..Although, this might be a bit difficult with your super shallow movepool, Macaroon. And I put all the cheap tricks I like to use on the banned move list, oops! Well, let's see what we can do here anyways. 

Supersonic until it sticks, then Dragon Pulse away. If she Protects, use Agility to fly up out of the range of physical attacks, or Double Team for max clones on the last action. If you get Taunted or she has a Substitute, don't let that slow you down, just wreck away with Dragon Pulse!

*Supersonic/Dragon Pulse/Agility ~ Supersonic/Dragon Pulse/Agility ~ Supersonic/Dragon Pulse/Double Team*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 5, 2015)

Confusion sucks, so why don't we give her some? Start off with a Swagger, then keep your distance and hit her with a Draco Meteor. End with Rock Tomb. If you miss with anything at any point, delay all your actions and use it again.

*Swagger ~ Draco Meteor / Swagger ~ Rock Tomb / Draco Meteor / Swagger*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 7, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: OH MY GOD WE'RE ON A FREAKING DRACO METEOR MAN

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: OH MY GOD WE'RE ON A FREAKING DRACO METEOR MAN

------------------------------​
The skies of Asber are certainly something to behold, what with battles taking place on the backs of excessively large metal dragons and even larger anchovy pizzas soaring through space, so nobody really bats an eye when Dragon decides to hitch a ride on that massive fiery meteor over there, on fast track to a collision with the earth that's bound to have dire consequences for all the unfortunate souls that happen to be nearby. That minor inconvenience aside, though, it sure is a cheaper and more efficient means of transportation than having to hold down the B button all the time. The referee eyes the two fittingly-Dragon-type combatants, thinking of starting a surely-lucrative new business venture...

Robin steps forward without hesitation, armed with her very best insult. "Macaroons? Gross. Macarons are where it's at, yo." Macaroon, unskilled in the art of discerning homophones, has absolutely zero idea what this is supposed to mean, but she gets the feeling that she's supposed to be mad, so she just goes with it. It kind of fits the atmosphere, after all. And so the fires of rage are stoked in Macaroon's heart, burning fiercely as the flames erupting from the heart of the Draco Meteor itself. So righteous is her fury, so true her cause, that all else pales into insignificance next to her desire to carve open her opponent like a delicious roast turkey. The world fades away from around her as she cuts a graceful arc through the skies, intent on her prey... and faceplants with shocking force straight into the surface of the meteor, nowhere near where Robin is standing. In her defense, that small protrusion from the ground looked kind of like a tusk.

Her opponent gives her no time to regain her bearings. The Axew lets loose her idea of a roar for the ages (those listening would describe it as a pathetic, sort of high-pitched mewling) that echoes mightily through the craters of the meteor, surely striking fear into the hearts of all taking shelter within. And then she waits. And her trainer waits, and the referee waits, and her opponent's trainer waits, but Macaroon is too busy counting the stars swirling around her head to really notice. Anticlimactic silence reigns as another, much smaller meteor, sputtering much less impressive wisps of flame, goes whizzing clear past all of them, disappearing unremarkably into the clouds below.

As the three trainers share awkward looks of second-hand embarrassment, Macaroon, having been completely oblivious to the entire affair, continues to find her heart filled with naught but rage at her opponent's impudence. So she satisfies herself by screaming internally at the top of her mental voice's internal lungs. It's so loud, in fact, that her anger somehow channels itself out of her oversized ears in the form of an non-stop, high-pitched whine that only Robin can actually hear. Keldeo looks on in bewilderment as Robin claps her hands over her ears, shaking her head in agony as she futilely struggles to block out the sound. Even after the screeching fades away, the Axew stumbles about in a daze, the horrid ringing still echoing in her ears. Throwing her head back, she attempts to drown out the noise with another mighty roar, raising her stubby arms up unimpressively to beckon to the skies. Again a flaming hunk of rock answers her call, more on point this time, preceded by an ominous whirring noise as it plummets from above to slam into the meteor carrying them. It's still much smaller, especially after Robin invested so much of her energy into summoning the last one, but certainly enough to pin Macaroon to the rock below, angry swathes of green draconic flame licking at her fur and wings. Macaroon screams and writhes on the spot, but finds herself completely unable to escape until the meteor burns itself out, covering the surface of _The_ Meteor with a layer of charred rubble.

When at last the flaming remains of the smaller meteor settle, Macaroon is finally able to pull herself upright again, the impact having jarred a part of her back to reality. Wings drooping from exhaustion, she wastes no time in summoning up some Dragon-type energy of her own, a snarl ripping out from her jaws as vibrant green flames spill out from the sides. She opens her mouth to let loose a stream of pure draconic fire that gushes forth toward Robin, searing the Axew's skin with waves of fiery energy that it picks up from the surface of The Meteor along the way. Robin stops, drops, and rolls on the ground in terror, batting uselessly at the flames with her tiny arms and blowing almost comically on them in a desperate attempt to put them out. The Meteor is unconcerned and does nothing to help; indeed, instead it belches out even more angry flames with a forceful bellow to engulf both battlers in its rage.

------------------------------​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: HIIIISSSSSSSS. Moderately confused (25% chance of failure). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: [confused] ~ Supersonic ~ Dragon Pulse

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: ROOOOAAAAAAR. Moderately confused (30% chance of failure). _-4 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Swagger ~ Draco Meteor (missed) ~ Draco Meteor

*Arena Status*

 The surface of The Meteor is covered with the charred remains of an inferior Draco Meteor.

*Damage and Energy*

Macaroon's Health: 100% - 6% (confusionfail) - 34% (Draco Meteor) - 4% (fuck it's a fucking Draco Meteor) = 56%
Macaroon's Energy: 100% - 2% (confusionfail) - 1% (Supersonic) - 4% (Dragon Pulse) = 93%
Robin's Health: 100% - 24% (Dragon Pulse) - 4% (fuck it's a fucking Draco Meteor) = 72%
Robin's Energy: 100% - 4% (Swagger) - 7% (Draco Meteor) - 7% (Draco Meteor)  = 82%

*Notes*

 Note to self: Robin (57) slightly outspeeds Macaroon (55).
 I hate writing Swagger... I'm leaving in the version I wrote when I was half-awake for jokes. Enjoy!
 The first Draco Meteor rolled 100 to miss. Damn.
 For future reference, should the per-round Dragon-type damage ignore the cap? From your carefully-calculated damage cap I'm thinking maybe it shouldn't, but idk.
 Also, I applied the 1.5x Dragon-type modifier after STAB, but damage will be a bit different if you're intending me to apply it to final damage instead. Which should it be?
 *Keldeo* commands first this round.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 8, 2015)

Chill to clear your head, then Draco Meteor and Dragon Claw. On the second and third actions, if she's unhittable (bar Substitute), Chill instead, and if she has double team clones, Shock Wave.

*Chill (clear head) ~ Draco Meteor / Chill / Shock Wave ~ Dragon Claw / Chill / Shock Wave*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 8, 2015)

*whispers* I agree that coconut macaroons are nasty as heck!! (but around the time XY came out, I was convinced it was the coconut macaroons that were macarons, and the French ones that were macaroons so I named my Noivern Macaroon to spite my friend who was trying to tell me otherwise pffff.)

34% DAMAGE WITH ONE HIT HAHAHA this battle's gonna be over in like two more rounds, isn't it. Let's do our best to make it end with a win for us, Macaroon! We're a bit behind in health, but I get the feeling this battle will be decided by confusion rolls? So I'm gonna build a shrine and sacrifice top quality macarons to the RNGods >:[

You're already confused, so just go to town with Outrage! If you finish after two actions, switch to Draco Meteor, and if you've already hit the damage cap by then (hhhhahaha oh man) just Chill and try to clear your head as well. If you've confusionfailed on the first two actions ( :( ) just use Draco Meteor on the third action.

*Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Outrage/Draco Meteor/Chill*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 8, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 56%
*Energy*: 93%
*Status*: HIIIISSSSSSSS. Moderately confused (25% chance of failure). _+2 Attack_.

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 82%
*Status*: ROOOOAAAAAAR. Moderately confused (30% chance of failure). _-4 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Calling up those Draco Meteors, much as they paled in comparison with The True Meteor, was pretty exhausting for Robin, so she's grateful for a chance to sit down and relax. The Meteor's got a nice view, after all. Unfortunately, her chance to observe it is slightly soured by the berserk, snarling Noibat rampaging angrily about. Thick, black smoke pours from Macaroon's nostrils as a curtain of deep orange flame bursts into being around her and she locks eyes with her trembling target. All thoughts of rest forgotten, the Axew screams and scrambles for cover, but too late: all 17.6 pounds of furious Noibat come crashing into her, and The Meteor roars its approval, supplying a geyser of molten flame itself to further bathe Robin in the flames of agony. Claws wreathed in dragonfire rake her skin mercilessly, and all Robin can do is fall limp to the ground, hoping and praying for the pain to end.

At last Robin gets a spare second to cry out to the heavens again, desperately this time, and it feels like forever before yet another flaming meteor comes sailing from an opening between the clouds, temporarily halting Macaroon's assault by crushing her beneath its fiery mass. Macaroon doesn't stop moving for an instant, turning her rampage now on her new foe as she struggles to throw it off her. It's even smaller than the last two, so she soon manages to bash it to pieces and stomp back toward Robin with renewed fervour. Robin cringes away and covers her face, not sure she can bear any more of this pain, but strangely, after a while it all seems to just... fade away, like she's been hurt so much that she can't possibly be hurting any more. It's just enough that she manages to work up the energy to send flames leaping from her claws and strike back, slashing her claws into Macaroon's left wing with a roar. Macaroon responds with dragonflame-laced claws of her own, raking them across whatever part of Robin she can reach until her sudden burst of rage disappears as quickly as it came, leaving her stumbling about in bewilderment. Dragon stares across at dragon (and trainer Dragon stares at them both), both panting hard from the exertion of their struggle, as The Meteor belches out yet another burst of fire laced with Dragon-type energy to scorch them both.

------------------------------​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT ME TO BE SO ANGRY?! Severely confused (50% chance of failure). _+2 Attack_.
*Used*: Outrage ~ Outrage ~ Outrage

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: OH MY GOD I DIDN'T MEAN IT CALM DOWN??? _-6 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Chill (failed) ~ Draco Meteor ~ Dragon Claw

*Arena Status*

 The surface of The Meteor is covered with the charred remains of inferior Draco Meteors.

*Damage and Energy*

Macaroon's Health: 56% - 32% (Draco Meteor) - 22% (Dragon Claw) - 4% (fuck it's a fucking Draco Meteor) = 3% (capped)
Macaroon's Energy: 93% - 6% (Outrage) - 6% (Outrage) - 6% (Outrage) = 75%
Robin's Health: 72% - 36% (Outrage) - 36% (Outrage) - 36% (Outrage) - 4% (fuck it's a fucking Draco Meteor) = 19% (capped)
Robin's Energy: 82% - 7% (Draco Meteor) - 3% (Dragon Claw) = 72%

*Notes*

 Note to self: Robin (57) slightly outspeeds Macaroon (55).
 What with the massive amounts of damage being dealt, both battlers' confusion cleared up by their second actions.
 Robin didn't really get a chance to do much chilling, what with being assaulted by a furious dragon and all, but the hit did do a lot to clear her head...
 Outrage lasted 3 actions.
 By the way, as I'd ref it Macaroon would have no way of knowing if she'd hit the damage cap.
 Since you didn't actually answer and it now became relevant, I made the per-round damage ignore the cap, and it really doesn't matter at this point but if you want it to count toward the cap I'll change it.
 Robin hit the damage cap on the second action, and Macaroon hit the cap on the third.
 THESE DRAGON DAMAGE MULTIPLIERS ARE ABSOLUTELY RIDICULOUS DRAGON I DON'T THINK THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA
 I NEED SYNONYMS FOR "FIRE" AND "FLAME" HOLY JEEZ
 *Dragon* commands first this round.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 8, 2015)

Whoops! I see you looking, Dragon, so I'm going to make a separate post about this edit — while the damage and energy calculations at the bottom take the per-round Dragon-type damage into account, the actual post-round stats do not. That's been fixed now, so each Pokémon has 4% less health than before.


----------



## Dragon (Mar 8, 2015)

screams a bit (read: a lot)

I, for one, feel like this was a Great Idea!!!! What's not a great idea was not using Agility or Tailwind when we had the chance because it looks like that's gonna kill us now. Whoops \o/

Right now it would be pretty great if you knew Quick Attack or another priority attack, Macaroon! But you don't, so here we are instead. It doesn't look like we can bs our way out of this one, but let's try anyways? Gimme an Agility + Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw combo to dodge and attack, or just to try to attack first if you don't think you can pull that off, and god fuckin speed.

If she Protects, use Agility instead and Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw the next action. If she uses Double Team, Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw instead! If you're still around on the third action for some reason (???), use a one action Sky Attack and try to knock Robin off the meteor.

If you hurt yourself in confusion, weLP we tried and we should've just gone for it right off the bat with a few good Draco Meteors instead of trying to mess around with statuses. RIP

*Agility + Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw/Agility/Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw ~ Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw ~ Sky Attack*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 8, 2015)

We got this Robin! Endure the combo, then Dragon Rage.

*Endure ~ Dragon Rage ~ Dragon Rage*

(also: this was _the best_ idea)


----------



## Eifie (Mar 8, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 3%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: WHY DOES EVERYONE WANT ME TO BE SO ANGRY?! Severely confused (50% chance of failure). _+2 Attack_.

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 19%
*Energy*: 72%
*Status*: OH MY GOD I DIDN'T MEAN IT CALM DOWN??? _-6 Special Attack_.

------------------------------​
Macaroon is pretty damn terrifying when she's mad, and Robin's thinking there's nothing for it but to run for her life. Take her chances and hop off this meteor, never to make such a rash battling decision again. It's too bad that her trainer has different plans.

With a deep sigh, Robin screws her eyes shut and concentrates all of her will to live, a blue glow surrounding her as she relives happy memories of her childhood. Killing trees with her tusks in the forest in which she was born. Killing trees with her tusks in the Pokémon sanctuary where she lived before her trainer came for her. Killing trees with her tusks in the imaginary scenery inside her Poké Ball. She's lived life, all right. She can't let this end now! As Robin focuses on happy thoughts, Macaroon leaps straight up into the air, performing a graceful pirouette before she comes spiralling down at dizzying speed, wisps of dragon flame trailing behind her as fire erupts from her claws one last time. The world seems to slow for Robin as she feels every tiny jolt of the impact, struggling to keep her footing as Macaroon's claws rake into her hide and push her back, back, back. At last she gives in and falls to the ground with a final thud, waiting for her vision to fade as the Noibat flutters off of her...

But the darkness does not come. She's alive! All her horrible experiences in this battle have come to this! There's only one thing left to do now: pushing herself back to her feet, she faces her exhausted, ragged opponent, and with a small cough, releases the tiniest, most pathetic sputter of dragon flame you'll ever see. But it's enough. The flame simply touches Macaroon between the eyes and the Noibat goes motionless, all her limbs locking up as she plummets straight to the ground and doesn't move again.

It's pretty anticlimactic, but Macaroon's defeat is soon to be forgotten as The Meteor breaks through a final layer of cloud to offer all those riding upon it a vision of Lumiose City. The trainers are able to behold its beauty for only a second before The Meteor slams into the Prism Tower, lopping off a huge chunk and taking it to the ground, crushing an innocent Litleo in the process. As the dust settles, all eyes are drawn to the lone Oran Berry lying on the ground nearby...

------------------------------​
*Team Dragon*

*Macaroon*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Infiltrator
*Health*: 0%
*Energy*: 66%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Agility + Aerial Ace + Dragon Claw

*Team Keldeo*

*Robin*  @Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Mold Breaker
*Health*: 1%
*Energy*: 60%
*Status*: DEAR DRAGON GOD RELEASE ME FROM THIS TURMOIL _-6 Special Attack_.
*Used*: Endure ~ Dragon Rage

*Arena Status*

 THERE'S AN ORAN BERRY ON THE GROUND, THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE

*Damage and Energy*

Macaroon's Health: 3% - 4% (Dragon Rage) = 0%
Macaroon's Energy: 75% - 9% (super dragon acrobatics) = 66%
Robin's Health: 19% - 41% (super dragon acrobatics) = 1% (endured)
Robin's Energy: 72% - 10% (Endure) - 2% (Dragon Rage) = 60%

*Notes*

 Though I was iffy about the Aerial Ace part of the combo, I let it fly because look at this battle. Why the fuck not. The result was a 140 BP Dragon-type attack that costed 10% base energy.

*Final Notes*

 Keldeo wins! She gets $8, and Robin gets 3 EXP.
 Dragon gets $4 and Macaroon gets 2 EXP, since it looks like the Lucky Egg change went through.
 I get $5 or something idk


----------



## Dragon (Mar 8, 2015)

41% damage, dear lord

Oh man, I can't believe I forgot about Endure, what a disaster. Everything is a disaster. We accidentally the Prism Tower and this is a disaster.

Although, it was a super fun disaster! Good game, Keldeo, and thanks again for reffing, Eifie! I.. didn't mean for the battle to end in 2.5 rounds, but you know what, I'm gonna own it, and.. stew in the aftermath of this battle and ponder the choices that have led to this moment, probably.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 8, 2015)

That was a great battle! Thank you to both Dragon and Eifie for making this amazing dragon destruction possible.


----------

